# goats eating cedar chips?



## kapfarm

If a boer goat decides to eat cedar chips/shavings will it hurt them?


----------



## lilhill

I've never used cedar chips, but according to Cornerstone Farms, a large reputable Nigerian Dwarf breeder in the East, she recommends using Cedar chips for bedding.  So with that being said, guess it would be safe, or at least she thinks so.


----------



## mossyStone

When my goats are out browesing i have noticed them once in a while eating cedar bark from my trees.. hubby is not always happy to see this!
Hasn't hurt them that i can tell.


Mossy stone farm


----------



## mully

I do not think a few bites will hurt them but long term I would not let them eat cedar chips


----------



## freemotion

It is natural for goats to eat a few twigs, branches and bark, and especially if they have no access to these, will eat a bit of their woody bedding when it is fresh.  Empasis on the "bit!"


----------



## Livinwright Farm

So as far as anyone knows, cedar is safe to use for their bedding? I also need to know because I have excess cedar shavings and considered putting it in my bucks stall(hopefully to help with their odor).


----------



## julieq

Can't answer your question about goats eating them, but we used to raise horses and found that some animals are allergic to them.  So we've always used pine shavings for our goats and haven't had any problems with those.


----------



## Livinwright Farm

I was just reading on the sister site/forum BYC, and it is split pretty much down the middle as to whether or not cedar is toxic to chickens. So I think I will play it on the safe side for my flock of 26 hens, 1 roo, 5 7 week old chicks, and 15 5 week old chicks and find another use for the cedar shavings. :/  Perhaps closet aroma pouches??


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We use cedar chips for all of our show animals.  I have seen them munching on them, doesn't seem to be a problem.

And we have tons of cedar trees in the field, the goats have killed many of them over the last 10 years, eating the branches off as high as they can reach and then eating the bark off.


----------

